# Rabbit Furs



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

are rabbits worth anything to sell, or anything to do with the pelts? My friend and I kill alot of rabbits every week, we get alot of jackrabbits and cottontails. just wondering if its possible to sell the skinned hides.
thx for any replies


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't know about wild rabbits....but I do know there is a market for "tame", pen raised rabbit furs... My brother used to raise rabbits, and there was a truck that would come by and pick up his dressed out rabbits, and their furs... I don't know how much he got for them tho, or if these companies would buy wild rabbit furs..... But you could contact a company that processes or raises rabbits, or a "rabbit farm", and ask them... They may be able to provide you with an answer.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i dont know if they are worth anything but there a great way to teach younger people how to skin an animal were its not a big deel if you put a knick in the hide or something like it is with something you are going to sell


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I remember back when i was in highschool we'd go and shoot a lot of jacks and we would sell them to a fur farm for a buck. they would cape them and turn around and sell them for 3 bucks, to another outfit. They they would tan them out and find some deer antlers and make jack-a-lopes out of them. I was kind of cool.

xdeano


----------



## Big Red (Dec 18, 2006)

If you have a flyfishing shop around you they use the faces of the rabbit to tie several types of flies. Also try to locate some fly tying classes in the area they could always use the materials! Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

thanks for all the advise, any more input would be great, it would definately be nice to find something to do with the hides that has some value to it, because like i said before we shoot alot of rabbits every week, and it kind of seems like a waste to dispose of the hides.


----------

